# Autotrail Scout leisure not charging



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

My scout is only a few months old and I have noticed this week that the leisure battery is not charging while on hook up.

I have read some of the other posts and measured the V without hook up and with,

Without 13.6v
With 13.6v

The panel also says it's 13.6 v.
I have mains power inside the van while on hook up and that has not been a problem as the freezer is still frozen and the wifes hair dryer still works ok when plugged in.

The leisure battery is now down to 42% and was 45% on Thursday.

Going away next week so just wanted to know if this could be a simple answer or back to dealer next week.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Make sure you have the switch on the Sargent EC325 (or whatever you have fitted)charger switched on (red light showing) as it DOESNT automatically charge the leisure battery, even though your vehicle alternator does charge it automatically. (Sorry if you know that but a lot of folks don't)


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

I always turn the power panel off when i leave the van!!!

I will go and turn it on and check the power going to the battery now.

Thanks

Spence


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it reads 13.6 volts it IS on charge. I suspect your panel needs resetting ? ignore the % figure
A full battery OFF charge with no load will read 12.6/7 volts.

When you DISCONNECT hook up it will take a while for the voltage to drop from 13.6 to 12.6 it is not immediate


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

OK.

power panel on.

13.55v then 13.54v no hook up
13.64v with hook up

Power panel was on when i went out and the van has been connected with power for 40min and it still has 42% :?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As I said


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Techno.

I have shut the Sargant EC500system off and then on again but i will find out how to reset it as it still has the same info.

Spence


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I don't have the info but it either a reset or a calibration issue.
The voltage speaks loudest! you are on charge. If the battery was duff I think your voltage would drop like a brick when you turn the charger off.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

its amazing what info is available!

Sargent

This may do it.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

I can access the advanced settings and change the AH start point to 100%.

Its been on hook up at all times so i will reset to 100% and then unhook and keep an eye on the % drop. In this weather the solar charge wont be an issue!

Thanks for your help.

Spence


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well done. Any trouble phone Sargent they are easy to talk to I believe and happy to help.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

I have decided to leave on hook up tonight and check % in the morning as I have to go out in a bit.

If its still at 100% in the morning I can unhook, put the fridge on 12v and watch the power disappear. once i get down to 20% i will then recharge and hopefully all OK.

Spence


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Fridge wont run on 12 volts without engine running and supply from alternator.
Switch on all the 12 volt lighting but don't discharge below 11 volts "under load reading", nothing to gain by over discharging but a shorter battery life.
I suspect the Sargent will disconnect the battery when the voltage is critical


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I had this exact same issue in my Mohawk

Its not a charge problem at all - the display shows what it "thinks" the charge is - its not actually a measured real world value

I had a hard time getting my head around the typed answers on here too until I rang Sargent on my mobile whilst I stood in front of my control panel.

They were very nice to talk to and sorted me out - but to be honest, despite how nice they are I think the system is a bit flawed - better to leave the "assumed" information off than have it on there - it just scares the users


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Perhaps
Voltage is reliable and can be supported with your own cheapo meter.
% as a microprocessor calculation is only useful if reasonably accurate "calibrated" if in doubt trust the volts and understand the difference between on and off load readings. 12 volts under load condition is fine 12 volts with no load is a flat battery


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Same issue with my Mohawk, on week long rallies with no Ehu it drops down to less the 5% but voltage OK so as stated not reliable.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

You may be having issues with the display due to the calibration of the current sensor within the EC500 and also with the setup of the AH% reading on your control panel. 

In order to make sure this is set up accurately, You need to make sure all power sources are off (Turn off the mains charger, Turn off the 12V System at the control panel, Cover The Solar Panel). With everything off and the solar panel covered scroll through to the Active Battery Screen (Where you see the Voltage, AH and A values) then press and hold the select button (Left Arrow) until you see “Calibrating” – This will reset the current sensor to 0. 

Once calibrated you should see a more accurate display of the current in either a + (Charging) or – (Discharging) state. 

I would suggest following the re-calibration steps explained above and then once you are satisfied your battery is fully recharged resetting the AH start point to 100% (From the Autotrail logo screen, with everything turned off, Press and Hold the Up and Down arrows to enter the programming options, Use the scroll keys to find AH Start Point and then the select key to change to 100%) 

The AH reading is a guide to the amount of power left in your battery, it is not a reading that is taken from the battery. The system measures the current flowing into the battery during charge, and out during discharge and calculates the % based on this. If your calibration is out then this would always be inaccurate. Additionally if the battery size is set up wrong in the programming then the % would be out. 

Regards,

Craig


----------

